# Must Aeration



## Trapperman (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried using an aquarium air pump & stone for aerating their must? Any pros or cons with using this method to add some oxygen to their primary ferment?

Just a thought.

Thanks!!

Trapperman


----------



## Arne (May 11, 2011)

I have seen other threads where they talk about the aquarium stones. Don't know how they work for sure, but it isn't too much work to give the must a quick stir a time or two every day. I know when I get a batch going, I am always stopping and looking in. I have a 1 inch wide stick I use to stir it up. Usually just rinse off and stir. Others will say rinse and sanatize. Have done it both ways and never any problems. When it gets to the secondary I take more precautions with the sanitation. Then always wash, rinse and sanatize. Arne.


----------



## ibglowin (May 11, 2011)

That would probably add more O2 than you want. Its possible it could even flush out the CO2 which protects your wine if you added enough O2 to displace it all. There is a process called Micro-Ox (MOX) that is kinda en vogue these days by a few experimental wineries. 

It is strictly used post fermentation and the amount of O2 is very tiny in comparison to a fish pump. The thought is that it speeds up the aging process and makes a young wine taste like a it spent 2 years in a barrel when it never even saw a barrel. 

It has met with some success.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 11, 2011)

I agree - I think you introduce too much O2 that way. All you need is a good punch down and a stir.


----------



## onlyreds (Jun 5, 2011)

*Aquarium pump and stone - I do it!*

I've been using an aquarium pump and stone in my fermentor for the last 3 seasons. I work days and so I can't do an interday punch-down or pump-over. The aeration stone is the only real way to keep a sufficient supply of Os to the must. 

I have never had an issue with too much O2. The only real factor is making sure that the air source is clean. You want to avoid running in a garage or from an area that could introduce off-flavors. I run a pvc vent pipe to the outdoors b/c I primary in my garage.

I use an elongated stone until my second racking, at which time I also remove seeds per delestage. For delestage I have a custom net purchased from Brunsonnet Seine Nets that is sewn into a tube. I gather one end and pull it up through the center with a heavy nylon cord attached. When racking I have a block and tackle set up in the garage rafters that allows me to pull the net with all the must up and out of the vat. I then roll my #2 primary under the net and lower it in. Then, using a small 3hp pump I return the juice to the fermentor right over the must, a sort of "repasso." When I'm near the bottom a pour the balance through a sieve and discard the seeds. The seeds fall through the netting but the skins remain behind. I repeat this process 3 times over the course of 6 days.

By removing the seeds and adding VR tannin Supra I get the softer tannins that I want and get rid of the astringent seed tannins.

And so, a long answer to a short question but I advocate FOR using the aerator stone and aquarium pump. I also encourage a delestage fermentation.


----------

